# JNLP Datei aus Application laden



## AndiMb (17. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist, eine jnlp-Datei aus eine Application heraus zu laden? 

Ich benötige Java3D für mein Programm. Es gibt einen Webstart-Link für Java3D aber ich würde ihn, wenn Java3D nicht installiert ist, gern aus meinem Programm heraus laden und damit Java3D installieren.

Danke
Andreas


----------



## AlArenal (17. Feb 2006)

Schau mal bei Sun vorbei und lies dir in Ruhe durch wie Java WebStart funktioniert. Dann wird dir die Antwort/Lösung wie Schuppen aus den Haaren fallen...


----------



## AndiMb (17. Feb 2006)

Hi,

erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Auf diesen Hinweis bin ich aber schon selbst gekommen und bin der Meinung es geht nicht. Nur dachte ich, dass es wie für vieles vielleicht ein paar Insider Tricks gibt und man es irgendwie hinbekommt.

Andreas


----------



## AlArenal (17. Feb 2006)

Wenn du aus deiner eigenen Anwendung eine eine WebStart-Anwendung machst, kannst du in der eigenen JNLP auf die von Java3D verweisen...


----------



## Xunil (10. Dez 2007)

Hallo , 

ich hab da ein ähnliches Problem!
Ich möchte *aus *einer WebStart-Anwendung heraus eine andere WebStart Anwendung starten und der auch noch Parameter übergeben. Geht das ? Wenn ja , was muss ich tun :?: 

Danke !

MfG
Xunil


----------

